

Why we have our best ideas in the shower: The science of creativity - Lightning
http://blog.bufferapp.com/why-we-have-our-best-ideas-in-the-shower-the-science-of-creativity

======
RandallBrown
I always have good ideas in the shower or walking to get somewhere.

I think lack of distraction is a huge part of it. When I'm showering, there is
nothing else I can reasonably be doing. There's no email to check. No twitter
to read. Just me and my thoughts.

------
snowfox
A show is like a dream. There are so many images, so many ideas that cross my
mind during a shower. But they can be just as easily forgotten as a dream if
you don't deliberately memorize them after the shower.

